# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Du hí Đêm Sài Gòn - Du lịch Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Sài Gòn về đêm, thành phố dường như không ngủ, một thành phố sống động và rực sáng. Dạo đêm Sài Gòn, có thể không mua gì, làm gì... mà đi chỉ để ngắm nhìn đường phố Sài Gòn về đêm, xem người Sài Gòn sinh hoạt ra sao. 

Ngắm Sài Gòn về đêm*


Panorama vẫn là điểm cao nhất có thể nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Sài Gòn về đêm. Ở độ cao tầng thứ 33, con sông Sài Gòn sẽ lấp lánh ánh đèn như một dải lụa óng ánh vắt qua thành phố không ngủ. Thấp hơn một chút nhưng lại nhìn cận cảnh những con đường tràn ngập ánh đèn xe chuyển động, những ô cửa cao ốc, khách sạn ấm áp đèn vàng chính là những cà phê sân thượng của các khách sạn trung tâm Caravelle, Palace, Majestic… 

Con sông Sài Gòn vẫn còn trong tầm mắt và thứ quà quý giá của thiên nhiên chính là những làn gió sông thổi lồng lộng qua nơi bạn ngồi từ những tầng cao ấy. Sài Gòn chưa có phố đi bộ, nhưng nếu thích thả bộ thì vỉa hè Lê Lợi, Nguyễn Huệ, Đồng Khởi cũng đủ để bạn thư thái ngắm nhìn những cửa hàng lưu niệm, vải vóc, nữ trang, quán cà phê sang trọng. Cũng chính những tuyến hè đi bộ ấy, bạn mới cảm nhận đầy đủ vẻ mỹ lệ của phố đêm Sài Gòn.

*Khám phá chợ đêm:* 

Du khách thường tập trung ở các con đường trung tâm. Có người trước khi đến TP.HCM đã truy cập trên internet tìm những thông tin cho tham quan, mua sắm hoặc khi đến đây, có đoàn nhờ hướng dẫn viên dẫn đi, có người thủ sẵn cuốn sách hướng dẫn du lịch trên tay…



Không nổi tiếng như các điểm du lịch khác, 
nhưng không một du khách nào rời Sài Gòn mà không có một món hàng mua tại chợ Bến Thành.
Chợ đêm Bến Thành nằm trên 4 con đường Phan Chu Trinh, Phan Bội Châu, Lưu Văn Lang và Nguyễn An Ninh đối diện 2 cửa Đông và Tây. Các gian hàng được dọn ra từ lúc 6h chiều nhưng muốn tham quan, mua sắm phải chờ đến 8h tối, khi các gian hàng đã dọn ra đầy đủ.

Khách đến chợ quá nửa là người nước ngoài yêu thích nét văn hóa đặc trưng Sài Gòn cũng như tìm mua cho mình và người thân những món hàng ưu thích, còn lại là các bạn trẻ vừa dạo bộ thư giãn với bạn bè sau một ngày làm việc, học tập căng thẳng, vừa tranh thủ mua sắm. Đây cũng là nơi để những bạn trẻ học hỏi, giao tiếp, trau dồi vốn ngoại ngữ của mình.

Đờng Đồng Khởi được xem như “phố quà lưu niệm”. Trên con đường này bán rất nhiều mặt hàng từ mây tre lá, sơn mài, tranh thêu- chép- vẽ, gốm sứ cho đến lụa tơ tằm, thổ cẩm… Phố Lê Công Kiều bán đồ giả cổ. Phố văn phòng phẩm, kim khí điện máy ở Nguyễn Huệ, Lê Lợi… Bây giờ có thêm chợ đêm Bến Thành, ngoài dịch vụ ẩm thực còn bán đồ may sẵn, hàng lưu niệm.

Riêng khu chợ Lớn được xem như một “Chinatown” sầm uất ở Việt Nam chuyên bán các mặt hàng dành cho khách Trung Hoa như tượng Phật, vật linh(hạc, rùa, kỳ lân, rồng)… được chạm khắc bằng gỗ, đồng hoặc đúc bằng nhựa poly rất tinh xảo, ấn tượng, hoặc có dáng vẻ cổ xưa; hay các loại tráp, lư, bát dùng để đốt trầm hương…

Phố đêm Sài Gòn muôn vẻ. Có shop bán hàng hóa cao cấp như tranh thêu tay, tranh gỗ dát mỏng, được bày biện trong phòng kính, máy lạnh rất bắt mắt. Nhiều nhất vẫn là những phố có cửa hiệu san sát nhau, hàng hoá trưng bày tràn ra cả lề đường như mời gọi, du khách tha hồ lựa chọn. Du khách có thể vào xem hàng hóa thoải mái, không mua cũng không sao, thậm chí được người bán giới thiệu rất kỹ về sản phẩm ấy nữa.

*Thú vị những quán ăn đêm*



Sài Gòn ban ngày thường nóng, nhưng đêm lại se lạnh. 
Những quán ăn đêm của Sài Gòn chính là nơi người ta có thể đến để tìm chút hơi ấm ban đêm.
Ở Sài Gòn, ăn đêm có thể chưa phải là một cái thú, nhưng nó lại là một phần không thể thiếu, làm nên bộ mặt đời sống của Sài Gòn khi màn đêm buông xuống. Sài Gòn, có vô vàn những chốn ăn đêm thú vị. Món ăn có sức quyến rũ khách ăn đêm nhất có lẽ là… cháo! Cháo trắng!

Khu bán cháo đang được nhiều khách lui tới ở Sài Gòn hiện nay nằm trên đường Lý Chính Thắng (khu Yên Ðổ cũ). Chỉ có một tấm biển đề “Cháo trắng” gọn lỏn cho cả dãy quán. Khách về khuya tấp xe vào, gọi một tô cháo trắng. Nhưng chẳng có khách nào lại chỉ ăn cháo trắng không cả! Bởi cùng với món bình dân ấy là vô vàn những thức ăn kèm, hấp dẫn mà vẫn… bình dân.

Món được gọi nhiều nhất là cháo trắng ăn với hột vịt muối (trứng vịt muối mặn) hay hột vịt bắc thảo, trứng chiên 3 màu… Lòng đỏ được dầm ra, trộn cùng với cháo, làm cho món cháo trắng bình thường chuyển màu, toả ra mùi ngầy ngậy beo béo đủ làm ứa nước bọt người khách đang lúc đói lòng. Nếu như khách thuộc “trường phái” ưa hải sản thì cháo trắng có thể ăn cùng cá cơm, cá bống kho tiêu, cá cơm sấy mè, cá cơm chiên hoặc con ruốc cháy tỏi, ba khía ngào, tôm rim… Cháo ăn với thịt, có thịt kho tiêu hay các loại chà bông (ruốc) cá hoặc chà bông thịt. Như để làm cho món ăn trở nên “chay tịnh hơn”, khách cũng có thể ăn món cháo trắng với các loại dưa món, dưa mắm, cà mắm hoặc cải xá bấu xào tôm khô. Cả một thực đơn đa dạng mà không kém phần hấp dẫn dành cho thực khách!

Một khu ăn đêm khác cũng khá nổi tiếng là khu Ða Kao. Bánh cuốn Ða Kao thành danh đã lâu, nhưng đó là món ăn chủ yếu dành cho khách ăn sáng. Về đêm, khu Ða Kao cũng sáng đèn với những quán cóc có đủ các loại cháo, mì, phở, hủ tíu dành cho khách lỡ độ đường hoặc mệt mỏi trở về nhà sau một ngày làm việc vất vả.

Khu Yên Ðổ cũ hay Ða Kao là những khu ăn đêm bình dân, nhưng bình dân hơn cả trong những khu ăn đêm của Sài Gòn là khu vực chợ Bà Chiểu. Do thực quán chủ yếu là dân lao động, không có nhiều thời gian “khề khà” mà cần ăn nhanh để còn làm việc, nên các món ăn ở đây chủ yếu là mì, hủ tíu… giá khá rẻ. Quãng 8 giờ tối là giờ bắt đầu mở hàng của dãy quán bên hông khu chợ này. Ðến tầm 12 giờ đêm, 1 giờ sáng, trong khi nhiều người Sài Gòn còn đang chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ yên, thì cũng là lúc các quán ăn đêm chợ Bà Chiểu đông nghịt khách. 

Còn một khu ăn đêm ở Sài Gòn cũng khá đặc biệt. Khu này nằm ở ngay trung tâm Sài Gòn, gần đường Hàm Nghi. Khu có tên hẳn hoi là đường Hải Triều, thế nhưng dân ăn đêm lại quen gọi đây là khu… Cấm Chỉ! Lý do là vì ở đây chủ yếu bán những món ăn miền Bắc, giống như phố ăn đêm Cấm Chỉ nổi tiếng ngoài Hà Nội. 

*Đi Bar Sài Gòn*


Trong ba năm trở lại đây, phòng trà quán bar ra đời nhiều. Thật khó có dịp để khám phá và so sánh hết những phòng trà, quán bar. Nhưng nếu có thời gian mời bạn hãy thử đến vài điểm để thưởng thức, chắc chắn sẽ cho bạn sự bất ngờ, pha lẫn thú vị. Bởi mỗi nơi đều có nét lạ và phong cách riêng. Nếu như trước kia bạn chỉ nghe Flamenco trong CD, thì giờ đây bạn có thể “ngất ngây” cũng những giai điệu từ xứ sở Tây Ban Nha xa xôi này bằng cách đến bar Carmen (nằm trên đường Lý Tự Trọng).

Bạn có muốn bước chân vào lữ quán – quán rượu của những chàng cao bồi miền Viên Tây Hoa Kỳ không? Ở Sài Gòn đã có một lữ quán theo nguyên mẫu được chủ nhân của nó “bê” từ Mỹ về. Đó là lữ quán Seventeen Saloon (nằm trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng, Q.1). Cảm giác đầu tiên khi đẩy cánh cửa gỗ, bước vào bên trong là bất ngờ bởi cách bài trí không gian, bàn ghế, quầy bar… chất liệu chủ đạo là gỗ.

Tất cả toát lên nét mỹ thuật “cowboy” với các bộ yên ngựa, đôi giày ống cao cổ mũi nhọn, những bánh xe ngựa bị bào mòn bởi thời gian… bạn sẽ được nghe những dòng nhạc trẻ trung, sôi động như Latin, rock & roll, hay những giai điệu thiết tha du dương, lãng mạn của dòng nhạc country, folk, blule trầm lắng…


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

SG đc mệnh danh là thành phố sống về đêm mà

----------


## dung89

Bây giờ đã hiểu, Sài Gòn đúng là tấp nập thật

----------

